# Are you against drinking alcohol?



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Basically I am curious who is against drinking... in other words, who made a vow to themselves to never drink even on formal occasions (champagne, wine).

I am very against drinking (only did it once I suppose out of curiosity in high school) and don't plan on drinking ever. My college suite mates were annoyed with me that I purposely didn't tell them about my 21st birthday 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

im not against it....but i dont do it lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:agree


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god no, I could never be against drinking. I just had some vodka now cause I need to go to a film for my film class. If I didn't have that drink, I'd be dying inside. Now I'm just dying marginally.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, I'm against drinking alcohol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Totally not against... *swirls a shot of whiskey around in a fancy glass whilst puffing on a pipe* I'm a terrible drunk yet I still do it, curse being an alcoholic <.<


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No, not against it at all.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

As long as it's not obsessively, no.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alcohol has helped me in many ways, in many situations, so of course not. There are better drugs out there though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't personally drink at all, but I'm not against it so long as the person isn't one of those types who gets absolutely wasted/angry/out of control.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm fine with moderate drinking.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drink.

Thinking about how the beer brewer won't be evicted from the White House is enough to make me want to drink even more.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if drinking is bad mentally in addition to physically than of course. who wold be against a poison? but inhibiting it treats adult like children. learning is great word of mouth, you have to hands on to learn beat. alcohol is alcohol. the benefits are there, wehter increased health or increased creativity


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't partake in it (well rarely), and I'm not bothered if others do, as long as they aren't hurting anyone.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Let's just say...no...

Drinking basically enabled me to have fun at parties/in clubs/etc. Drinking helps me in groups where normally I'd be a wallflower. Also, I just generally enjoy it, but I usually limit it to weekends.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not against others drinking but I hate drinking it myself and never plan on doing so ever again.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not against it when done in moderation. People tend to do stupid **** when absolutely obliterated.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alcohol = temporary anxiety killer


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Have no problem with it


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't like it but I'm not against it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of my favorite simple pleasures in life is a good beer and/or glass of whiskey. 

I find when a question like this is posed one always assumes the moment you have a drink you are drinking to get drunk which simply isn't always the case. Also, if you take your time & browse there are plenty of "nice tasting" drinks out there for those not keen the more basic mixes or drinking hard liquor neat


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm against people telling anyone what they can or can't do with their own body.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If somebody wants to drink then I dont think there is any problem. I didn't drink until recently but I see why they do it though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Marlon said:


> Basically I am curious who is against drinking... in other words, who made a vow to themselves to never drink even on formal occasions (champagne, wine).
> 
> I am very against drinking (only did it once I suppose out of curiosity in high school) and don't plan on drinking ever. My college suite mates were annoyed with me that I purposely didn't tell them about my 21st birthday 2 weeks ago.


1. Why do you want to know?

2. I don't drink. I don't care what you do unless it seriously interferes with what I'm doing. I am not against people living the way they feel like living if they can find a way to make it work.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. My parents think i'm against it because I don't drink (don't like the taste/afraid of getting too drunk), and they call me prudish. I keep trying to tell them I don't care if people drink (I have close friends that drink and party quite a bit), and that I respect others' decisions to drink or not. Just because I don't doesn't mean I negatively judge others who do.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

No. I love having a glass of wine with my meals sometimes and drinking a cold beer on a hot day. I also like to have a couple of drinks if I'm out with a group of people and they are drinking.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

**** no.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm against people telling anyone what they can or can't do with their own body.


Exactly!:clap


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> No. My parents think i'm against it because I don't drink (don't like the taste/afraid of getting too drunk), and they call me prudish. I keep trying to tell them I don't care if people drink (I have close friends that drink and party quite a bit), and that I respect others' decisions to drink or not. Just because I don't doesn't mean I negatively judge others who do.


Lol. I never heard of parents encouraging their underage daughter to drink more. :lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not against it but I dont like the problems it causes.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol. I never heard of parents encouraging their underage daughter to drink more. :lol


They don't, they just have this weird conception that I look down on people my age who drink.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Sort of. I've always been concerned about drinking because three of my grandparents were alcoholics. I have only drunk alcohol in fairly small amounts (not enough to get "drunk", just a bit lightheaded) and would be less likely to drink now that I've gotten my skin mostly clear because I'm afraid of possibly triggering acne. I don't really approve of alcohol drinking in general, but I don't care much if people do it in a responsible manner.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not against people who drink but I'm against drinking it. My dad is a drunk and tried choking my sister over a couple of years ago because he was drinking. It's actually kind of made me....I guess you could say upset towards people who want to drink. I have nothing against people who do it, though.


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not against somebody having a casual drink. I am against somebody getting absolutely rat assed pissed.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not against drinking alcohol but I am very much against drinking blood. **** vampires!


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I've watched alcohol ruin people close to me.

I enjoy wine with a meal, or beer with friends. I try to stay away from the hard stuff and never drink alone. I'm not against it, but I do think there are some people who just have the wrong composition and can't control it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

My liver doesn't like it too much, but my brain loves it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

not against it at all... i can't imagine how boring my life would've been so far if I had never tried drinking


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I am personally against drinking alcohol.

However, I think adults have the right to drink *responsibly* if they choose.

I feel alcohol causes so many social ills that it's use should be discouraged.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like males are more conservative or have more black and white thinking.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Looks like males are more conservative or have more black and white thinking.


How did you come to this conclusion from what you've read?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> How did you come to this conclusion from what you've read?


I was looking at the numbers.

10/52= 19%

2/31= 6.5%


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I was looking at the numbers.
> 
> 10/52= 19%
> 
> 2/31= 6.5%


LOL keep in mind, there's only two options for each gender. So you're gonna have a black and white result for each gender no matter what.


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

hell no booze makes me braver


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I used to be, but I feel rather silly about that now. I think my twenties might have been slightly happier if I'd been more willing to just loosen up and have a drink every now and then. I was prudish about it for so long, and I don't even know why.

I still rarely drink, but that's because I live with my family now, and I'd feel self-conscious drinking around them. I've so established myself in their eyes as a non-drinker that it would just feel weird to start to drink around them now. It would be very out-of-character, and I don't feel comfortable breaking character around people I've known for a long time. (Silly, I know.)


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

I was against drinking until I was about 22. It has definitely been a crutch for me in social situations. I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing though if you are able to control yourself and know your limit. I have been able to go to the bar and sit and talk with people I don't know. And I think little steps like that have helped me in the long run. Of course it is not a definitive coping tool that should ALWAYS be relied on.


----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I am female and voted that I'm against drinking alcohol. I'm not toally againt it though. You coudl say I use a huge amount of NIMBY'ism )Not In My Back Yard) here, cause I don't drink myself and I ca't stand people being under the influence even slightly around me, but in theory, I think they're free to drink as they please, as long as it's not in my proximity.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yes!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> 1. *Why do you want to know?*
> 
> 2. I don't drink. I don't care what you do unless it seriously interferes with what I'm doing. I am not against people living the way they feel like living if they can find a way to make it work.


What a pointless question.



shelbster18 said:


> I'm not against people who drink but I'm against drinking it. My dad is a drunk and tried choking my sister over a couple of years ago because he was drinking. It's actually kind of made me....I guess you could say upset towards people who want to drink. I have nothing against people who do it, though.


My dad is an alcoholic too. I think that's where I take my stance against any consumption of alcohol.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Not against it, but I don't enjoy it when I do drink so I prefer not to. Doesn't help that I'm a noob at it so my anxiety goes up by default.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

> PickleNose said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Why do you want to know?
> ...


 Almost as pointless as asking a group of random people (out of the blue) if they're against drinking for no apparent reason.

Maybe I'm old fashioned but if someone walks up to me and says "Hey buddy. You against drinking alcohol?" I'm going to wonder why they care what I think of drinking alcohol.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

For everyone that quotes this post, I'm taking a swig of Vodka.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no problem with alcohol so I don't have a problem with people drinking.

but I think the stuff is gross and ill never drink.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

arnie said:


> For everyone that quotes this post, I'm taking a swig of Vodka.


I thought about multi quoting this. I suggest entering yourself on the liver list prior to posting these in the future.

I'm for alcohol consumption as long as you don't become an alcoholic it's all good.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I was looking at the numbers.
> 
> 10/52= 19%
> 
> 2/31= 6.5%


First of all it should be

Male: 10/(52+10) = 16%

Female: 2/(31+2) = 6%

Then we do the margin of error and get

Male: 16% +/- 13%

Female: 6% +/- 17%

(with a 95% confidence interval)

So that means that:

Males are between 3 to 29% against

Females are between 0 to 23% against

Also, this poll suffers from self selection bias so even the above result is worthless. :teeth


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i dont drink simply cause my dad was an acholoic and im afraid thaat kind thing might have something to do with genetics... but i have nothing agiaisnt those who do...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> First of all it should be
> 
> Male: 10/(52+10) = 16%
> 
> ...


The numbers changed since I posted. And now shouldn't females be: 3/40?

How are you getting that margin of error?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The numbers changed since I posted. And now shouldn't females be: 3/40?
> 
> How are you getting that margin of error?


1 / square root (sample size)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

coldmorning said:


> Everything in moderation.


:yes


----------



## Invisible Monsters (Nov 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm totally against it, but it really depends on the person. Some people get abusive/mean/rude/etc and some are fine or even more fun when drinking.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Alcohol is good.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> For everyone that quotes this post, I'm taking a swig of Vodka.
> 
> Edit: 1 swig


**** it. I'm quoting myself. :yes


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Almost as pointless as asking a group of random people (out of the blue) if they're against drinking for no apparent reason.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned but if someone walks up to me and says "Hey buddy. You against drinking alcohol?" I'm going to wonder why they care what I think of drinking alcohol.


You realize what section of the forums you are in, right? Why do you bother going here in the first place? Sorry, but I'll repeat it again, you asked a pretty stupid question. This is a forum, not the outside world where a question like that WOULD be awkward.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i feel like the world would be better if it had never been invented and commercialized so yeah i'm against it on principle.

but like i'm still open to drinking, and i don't really think less of anyone for drinking. it's just a sad thing when bad things happen due to drinking. 

and i'm surprised so many more guys are against it than girls - that's fascinating.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

The alcohol is harmless, it's the idiots drinking it that are the problem! :b

I have some of this in my fridge,








and am not presumptuous enough to involve myself in the affairs of others.


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

not against it but i try to stay away from it where i can sometimes i fancy a jolly tipple and relent though


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

arnie said:


> For everyone that quotes this post, I'm taking a swig of Vodka.
> 
> Edit: 1 swig


it would be great if u read this in the morning... even better if you actually did it... haha props to you though you're very brave for posting a message like that!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think weed is a much safer alternative than alcohol. I don't even see how people like to drink, its disgusting.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

hyejan said:


> it would be great if u read this in the morning... even better if you actually did it... haha props to you though you're very brave for posting a message like that!


This one's for you.

:cup


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Against it because there is too much drunk driving in my city.



UltraShy said:


> I drink.
> 
> Thinking about how the beer brewer won't be evicted from the White House is enough to make me want to drink even more.


Leave it to a liberal like you to add politics to it :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> this one's for you.
> 
> :cup


chug! Chug! Chug!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> chug! Chug! Chug!


This one's for you baby.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

a glass every now and then isnt bad


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

How do you even drink it, it's dissgusting imo.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

I love drinking. Not getting totally trashed, but I do like it. :drunk


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

My answer to this question varies depending on how hung over I am


----------

